# Reset "Check Engine" 1995 Altima GXE light



## Sethmo (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi,

I just replaced the O2 sensor in my sons 1995 Nissan Altima GXE (2.4L) and the “Check Engine” indicator is still on. I was told to disconnect the battery (I did for 15+ minutes) and it didn’t work. Can someone guide me on how to reset the indicator to turn off?

Thanks!

Seth.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Sethmo said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just replaced the O2 sensor in my sons 1995 Nissan Altima GXE (2.4L) and the “Check Engine” indicator is still on. I was told to disconnect the battery (I did for 15+ minutes) and it didn’t work. Can someone guide me on how to reset the indicator to turn off?
> 
> ...


Sure.. with the car on but not running
remove the small lower access panel on the right side of the gas pedal, you might have to move the seat all the way back to get at it. See the computer, its a small metal box. Now with a flash light and a small standard screw driver, you'll see a screw on the side of the computer. Turn it clockwise and then quickly back to counter clock wise. That will clear the codes. If it doesn't work try it again.

Frank


----------



## Sethmo (Jun 14, 2006)

Wow, great, I'll try it. 

Thanks for the instructions Frank!


----------



## Sethmo (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi LONDONDERRY,

Did what you said (found computer, turned screw CW then back). The light blinked off/on then eventually went out. Then, it went back on in a few more seconds. I figured (not to hard) that it came back because I really didn't fix the problem. I then brought my 1995 Nissan Altima into AutoZone, hooked up my car to the code scanner and got a P1400 "Auxiliary Emission Controls" message. Doyou or anyone know what part is defective/needs to be replaced? 

I also heard from others at another forum and here is what went back and forth:

I haven't tried the EGR solenoid and higher octane gas suggestion yet, but check out what recently happened:
I used the diag tool (scanner) from AutoZone and "Erased" the code (from the scanner keypad). The light went out for the drive home (turned off/on a few times in between). I talked to my son the next day and he said the light came back on. 
Do you think it could still be the EGR solenoid or fuel?

Any thoughts?


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Don't bother wasting your money in high octane gas,as you don't seem to have a fule issue. Code P1400 - EGR Control Solenoid Problem is refering to the EGR system. Check the operation of the EGR valve it might be stuck in position from carbon build up. Press on the diaphram it see if it moves up and down if not, then carbon build is the cause. If this is the case you have two choices, 1 remove the EGR valve and clean out he carbon or 2. replace it. Just make sure that when you remove it you have a new gasket on hand. In addition, inspect all the vaccum line connecting to the EGR system and replace an bad ones. I suggest you purchase the Haynes manual, its a good reference book to have on hand nad cost ~13 bucks

Good Luck
Frank


----------



## Sethmo (Jun 14, 2006)

Cool, thanks Frank! 

I'll check all of those things. Hopefully I can un-stick the valve. Thanks again!

Seth.


----------



## Sethmo (Jun 14, 2006)

*Check Engine Light went out (95 Altima)*

Hi,

The Check Engine light went out, on my son's car, by itself. My assumption was that the error code would need to be re-set on the computer, by a tool. Does the computer periodically scan for errors and display only what is failing at the time? 

Just wondering.

Thanks!


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

after a certain amount of times scanning and coming back trouble free it will turn the light off itself. On some cars/brands they say if you turn the car on/off like 50 times with out a problem it'll reset. But since its so easy just to manually reset the codes next time you have this issue I'd just reset it instead of waiting... especially if you need to pass an emissions test.

Darktide


----------



## Sethmo (Jun 14, 2006)

*Check Engine light turned off by itself*

Thanks for the info Darktide!


----------



## giantsfan (Jul 26, 2010)

*1995 nissan altima. need help*

i have a 1995 nissan altima. and my check engine light came on, the car runs fine but didnt want to take a chance. i took it to auto zone , but the guy said he couldnt scan my car becuz it was a 1995 and the scanner only works on 1996 and beyond. can u help me???

thank u


----------

